# .44 Magnum vs .45 LC



## Guest

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed that some of the hunting loads for the .45LC have actually been out performing the .44 magnum. I was just looking up some ballisticts on the net and I see that the average ft-lbs. at the muzzle for a .44 magnum is around 750-800 and there are some .45LC loads that go over 1,000 and those even are more powerful than the .44 magnum hunting loads.

I used to think of a .45LC as just a cowboy gun and a plinker, but now I have a new found respect for it. Anyone else agree?


----------



## Hal8000

The .45LC actually has more case capacity than the .44Magnum, therefore for a given weight of bullet it can be loaded hotter...
Problem is, prior to Ruger building such sturdy pistols, it was very easy to blow a .45LC up, being it was originally designed for black powder. That is the reason (I seem to recall) the .44Magnum was invented. They designed a pistol around a more powerful factory cartridge... 
The modern .45LC made by Ruger (I'm not sure about the others) can handle the pressures of a beefed up load...
In short, all .44Magnums can handle Magnum loads. Not all (maybe even most) .45LC's can handle the hotter loads... So be careful!

Side note; Most fast draw artists prefer the .45LC. The reason is that the cylinder walls are a little thinner, being the bore is a little bigger, and it makes the .45LC a little bit lighter, hence potentially faster out of the holster...


----------



## 11th corps

*Dan Wesson VH 10*

About 5 years ago, on a whim, I purchased a Dan Wesson VH 10 with 10" barrel in .45LC. 
It seems to handle all factory loads with ease. Due to its weight, it has very little recoil.
However, when I am shooting plastic bottles filled with water, I prefer to shoot my S/W 626 in .44 mag. It absolutely destroys water filled jugs.


----------



## Bob Wright

*.44 Magnum and .45 Colt*

Hello, Maser. Recognize your name fro the Ruger Forum.

I own, and have shot extensively, both calibers. My conclusion is that the .44 Magnum handles the high velocity/light bullet loadings better, while the .45 Colt handles the big, heavy weight bulets better. With nomimal weight bullets, its a draw.

Shed any light on the subject for you?

Bob Wright


----------



## bisley45

I have owned both 44 and 45 and my fav is the 45 colt I cant tell you why but I just like it better the 44 will do evry thing the 45 will do and the 45 will do what the 44 will do in a strong gun like the ruger freedom arms and the contender


----------



## poncaguy

I have some Corbon 300 Grain +P JSP's that I shoot in my 15" 460 Encore that are really stout! Not to far behind the 454 Casulls in recoil in the Encore..........


----------

